# How do you wire old western plow pump



## usefullthings4u (Aug 21, 2010)

I have having difficulties iwth my pump motor/wireing.
Where does the black wire from the joy stick box go to?
What gauge wire?
What size circut breaker?


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*wire*

the old western cable controled plows ,the black wire from the jot stick goes to the motor solenoid under the hood of the truck .
no curcuit breaker is needed ,as it just grounds the soleniod to open it .
16 gauge wire should be suffecent .


----------



## z_scapes (Sep 24, 2009)

Elaborate please, I'm having the same issue with my "ground Wire" I've tried both selenoid posts and it still runs all the time.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*wiring*

here is the western pdf look on page 3-1 it will show the solenoid and explain the operation .
http://library.westernplows.com/pdf/62880.pdf


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

z_scapes;1147838 said:


> Elaborate please, I'm having the same issue with my "ground Wire" I've tried both selenoid posts and it still runs all the time.


disconnect all wires from soleniod then check for a closed circuit between the two large posts, it should be open, if not it is toast.
If circuit is open on solenoid check the wire from soleniod to the controller it should also be open (not to ground). If it is going to ground next disconnect the controller and retest to isolate either grounded(cut) wire or bad controller. 
Hope this helps


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

The wire from the controller is a ground wire. 
It goes to the small post on the solonoid.
The other small post should have a wire going from it to the motor side large post.

Its a ground actuated system.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

You need to make sure the solenoid you have is a negative isolated solenoid. That means that the solenoid does not ground to the body of the truck through the mount of the solenoid. You cant use a normal ford starting solenoid as it grounds through the base. Then as people have said you just attach the black wire from the controller to the small post.


----------



## z_scapes (Sep 24, 2009)

I've got mine figured out, it was a selenoid problem. I was trying to use the old style ford selenoid. Boooo!


----------

